# Does anyone's cat actually like Merrick canned cat food?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe your cat just doesn't like wet food? Mine doesn't at all and will only eat dry.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mine doesn't eat wet food either...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've tried everything from high-end to low-end that comes canned and my senior girl eats ProPlan--she has IBD and kidney issues which has put us through the ringer finding a food that she can (and will eat) without it upsetting her GI system. She's still losing weight which is of great concern so I'm working with the vet to start cooking low protein, nutritiously balanced food.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My kitten (9 months) will only eat dry now as well. I stopped the canned within the first month or two because it gave her horrible gas. :yuck: 
Now she will only eat the dry (pro-plan kitten) and she will sniff things like bits of chicken or egg but won't eat it either. (Griff is more than happy to clean up after her.):


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Butters is really picky. Never went for the high end canned food. The ONLY canned he'll eat is friskies meaty bits (beef). Dry, he'll eat any kind.

I want him to eat canned food. He needs the water in it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I do remember trying the Merrick canned with no luck....in fact I still may have one shoved to the back of my pantry! lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Merlins mom said:


> Butters is really picky. Never went for the high end canned food. The ONLY canned he'll eat is friskies meaty bits (beef). Dry, he'll eat any kind.
> 
> I want him to eat canned food. He needs the water in it.


Our first cat only ate friskies kibble all his life, and he lived a long healthy life. And the only moist food he got was a little tuna on fridays (my dad let him finish up the can).

^ We don't do that with our current cat (he eats purina pro plan kibble), but when we do pick up moist food the only kind he eats is whiskas moist packets. And "eats" means he just licks the juices up and leaves the meat behind. :bowl:


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

You should be able to return the Merrick. Contact the company if the store won't take it back. 

Most people start with friskies or fancy feast with gravy and then move over to the pate stuff. Took Oscar about 6 months, now he eats any wet food or dry food or raw we put in front of him. I'm a member of a feline urinary issues support group and not eating wet food is the biggest issue owners have there. I think some people found that their cat would eat raw food but I would think that they're more likely to eat canned.

I'm sure you've already done this but have you mixed a tiny tiny amount of the Merrick into the kibble and worked up really really slowly? At the shelter we actually smear some of the wet food on the kitty's paws if they won't eat it. Usually once they've had a bit they go "mmm...not so bad" and they'll gobble it up after some loss of dignity. I know, mean, haha! Some just won't eat it and have to be given fluids sub-q or via syringe.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We tried bunches of wet foods with my cat that had failing kidneys. The vet said that it was the best way to help her. The only thing that she even remotely like was Natural Balance. I can't remember specifically trying Merrick but I am sure that I did. We even tried the cheap stuff and she just didn't like it. I think it was because she wasn't familiar with it.

I know many cats that do well on dry kibble and live long happy lives but I don't want to ever put myself in such a stressful position again where my sick kitty won't eat the food that will help her. I give my girls wet food 2-3 times a week so they are accustomed to eating it, just in case of emergency. My current cats will eat several varieties of Natural Balance so I alternate those. They think they are getting a special treat and I have the peace of mind that if they are sick and have to eat wet then at least they are familiar with it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I went through a real time finding a dry food that my cat both loved and wouldn't throw up. In his life he occasionally got wet food and he loved it anytime he got it. At that time I didn't know he was going into kidney failure. 
Since the vet said wet only, he initially loved all wet food, but now has started to become picky-and sometimes just drinks out the extra liquid the vet tells me to put with the wet.
He still is never picky about the dry (Evo) which I give him on days when he just refuses his wet (the vet said very important to keep his weight up so I don't want him to skip meals).
He begs for my food when I'm eating, and loves little bits of cooked chicken, fish, etc but I know he can't live on a diet of pure meat and I am not able to make a "complete" cat diet by hand (he refuses all raw).
I have noticed since switching to wet his pee clumps are much reduced in size and frequency.


----------

